# Satanic influences



## Barney (Sep 21, 2022)

Bit of a coincidence if this is the 1000th thread here because I would like to bring up numbers at some point.
I get the impression that lots of folk are willing to talk about the visible Christian cults and false religions but not willing to accept there could be hidden cults such as "Luciferian" ect..


----------



## Barney (Sep 21, 2022)

So I'm well aware that seemingly most people dismiss or are disinterested in the subject. 
And many usually say something like it's an unhealthy interest or it doesn't Glorify God. Or our focus should be on the person of Christ and not on the possible works of Satan.
Nevertheless I'm convinced that there are Satanic forces at work in world affairs and amongst those in power in the most powerful countries and organizations in the world.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2022)

I believe it. They are probably connected with shadow govt p3dophile rings in the US and Britain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 21, 2022)

I certainly don't question the existence of satanic/cultic influences in various places in government. However, I haven't seen enough objective evidence to believe that it's as pervasive as some insist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Sep 21, 2022)

My pastor’s sermon series through Revelation taught me that the work of Satan is very real, very pervasive, very unified in purpose, and all Christians should be interested in and familiar with it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jack K (Sep 21, 2022)

If you want to understand well what's really going on, start by spending a year off the internet and in your Bible.

Provided you spend more time reading your Bible than you do on the internet, you will quickly find that God's Word confirms your suspicions. Satan absolutely is at work in the world, and he is influencing governments, whole societies, and false teachers in the "church." The Bible also will help you keep a right perspective on this: _How_ does such devilish influence typically happen? _What_ does it look like? _Where_ should we be most concerned about it, and where should we realize it is just the temporary norm, so that we focus our attention instead on Christ who is returning to defeat it? _What_ is the nature of its biggest danger to God's people, and what aspects of it are just scary-looking smoke?

Then again, if you spend more time on the internet than you do in your Bible, you might also find your suspicions confirmed. But your perspective will be warped. You may become anxious about devilish schemes that don't actually pose much of a threat, while failing to see those that are already warring against your soul. This is because Satan deceives, deflects, and distracts. And Satan is not only entrenched in governments, societies, and false churches; he is also on the internet.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Barney (Sep 21, 2022)

@Phil D. 
There's boat loads of evidence but it takes time to sift through the various bits of evidence.
I don't know about pervasive but I do know (or rather am convinced) that Satan is thoroughly in control of the highest human powers on earth. Of course only God is sovereign and in total control of everything. 
Remember the tower of babel wasn't an idea on the day but was a culmination of a plan or idea. God allowed that plan for a period of time.


----------



## Barney (Sep 21, 2022)

@Jack K 
Hello Jack,
I agree with you absolutely that a Christian's main focus should be God and His Word. 
Do I sense annoyance?
I sense with a lot of Christian's they seem to think if you do any research into what the government do or whether Satan is involved in world affairs then you are neglecting God and His Word. 
It's a bit harsh to say your on the internet too much and not reading your bible enough.


----------



## Barney (Sep 21, 2022)

Oh and it shuts down conversation on that subject. Is it a subject that God forbids a Christian to have a conversation about?
When there is a police investigation into wrongdoing, do the police dig below the surface to get more information? Is that wrong?
Is an investigation sinful?
I think in the same way as God has given us different temperaments and we have different interests and hobbies then some may be interested in this and some not.
We shouldn't shut others down when we're not interested in what they are interested in.
You know, I believe the trouble with this generation is there is little critical thinking. Do you accept everything that is presented to you by the media and government? Godless men ruling over nations and the media? Are we so niave that we believe what they say?


----------



## C4MERON (Sep 21, 2022)

Barney, think you may have caught Jack wrong. I didnt perceive he was trying to ‘shut anyone down’. My reading was that he was trying to show that God’s word already outlines how satan is at work in the world. It would not be necessarily wrong to use the internet for research etc but just to be minfdul it is also a mix of false information and misdirection. 
Grace & peace

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZackF (Sep 21, 2022)

Barney said:


> Bit of a coincidence if this is the 1000th thread here because I would like to bring up numbers at some point.
> I get the impression that lots of folk are willing to talk about the visible Christian cults and false religions but not willing to accept there could be hidden cults such as "Luciferian" ect..


I accept there are malevolent people that belong to secret organizations. Are you looking to uncover something specific?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 21, 2022)

I've been writing – and publishing – in this area for a while now, seeking to draw the attention of mostly very astute secular "seers" (though one is turning to Eastern Orthodoxy) and their followers on the Substack platform to the word and vision of Christ, while appreciating the details the seers provide of a new and real equivalent to Tolkien's "shadow of Mordor".

Here's a recent offering in that vein: _Without Divine Perspective seers fail_. Everything I write there is free – no paywalls! Another related article there: _Understanding the Book of Revelation, Part 1_.

I sense my time is fairly short, and I desire to hold forth the vision of Christ to the world as best I can, balancing my service to the church's flock, and this sort of evangelizing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barney (Sep 22, 2022)

@Jack K & @C4MERON 
Apologies to Jack if he wasn't annoyed at me bringing the subject up. I thought he was but maybe that's paranoia.
I do recognize the dangers of being drawn in to anything of the world too much. The same can be said of many things such as football, baseball ect.
Do any of you read anything that isn't the Bible or Christian books or watch or listen to anything that isn't Christian?
My point being is what is sinful about researching how the enemy of our Great God and our soul is working out his agendas through those in power when many Christians spend a fair amount of time doing non Christian "things"?


----------



## Barney (Sep 22, 2022)

@ZackF 
Hi Zack,
Your wise to believe that for sure.
To be honest I sincerely believe I've already uncovered a great amount. Most of the world events and politics presented to us through the media of tv, radio and newspapers is not true. Things are seriously not what they seem.


----------



## Barney (Sep 22, 2022)

@Jerusalem Blade 
Hi I'd love to share a few things with you and see what your understanding of the subject is?
I will certainly take a look at those links. 
I've now arrived at the conclusion that our enemy has a hand in most Christians being deceived just the same as non Christians. We are literally Spellbound.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 22, 2022)

Hello Liam,

Proverbs 21:12a says,

The righteous man wisely considereth the house of the wicked...​
and Prov 21:22,

A wise man scaleth the city of the mighty,
and casteth down the strength of the confidence thereof.​
There is nothing at all amiss in considering the house of the wicked, its weak spots and flaws in construction, as well as the unstable foundation. Or has had been said, "Know your enemy." Flesh and blood humans are not our enemies, even though captives of them, and so we seek to give them light as to their situations and salvation from such.

The god of this world (little g), 2 Cor 4:4, orchestrates a massive global offensive against the House of God, the believing church of Jesus Christ – a conspiracy of far greater magnitude than imagined by most – though the omnipotent and omniscient God topples and thwarts it as He pleases for the benefit of the church, even if He leads it through purifying fires and floods.

I study the work of the devil in societies and cultures to see, generally speaking, where we are in the times we live in. But my studying is through the seeing given in the revealed vision of God in His word.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Barney (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi Steve,
Thanks. Yes. I'll add to that Ephesians 5:11
I think that applies?
I take no delight when anyone dies and I do have compassion. That said, I don't believe the [email protected] was a born again Christian. Do you know if this has been talked about on PB previously? Before I get hammered or thrown off for being a nutter and disrespectful, hear what I have to say because if a Christian has grave concerns about evil then they should not be dismissed. I think a few bullet points may help because I'm not the quickest typer:

1. No one is born a Christian. Obviously John the Baptist seems like he was.

2. The [email protected] was given a title of head of Church. She certainly took on the "appearance" of a Christian.

3. There is footage of her taking part in a seemingly druid/wicker ceremony when younger, online.

4. Many if not all the royal churches have masonic chequered floors which represent gnostic dualism.

5. During the funeral the coffin was placed on the Masonic floor and a symbolic ritual was enacted where a wand was broken and placed on the coffin.

6. A wand? You may ask? A wand is synonymous with magic.

7. Houdini the magician was a freemason which is an esoteric occult religion. At his funeral the same ritual was performed. It symbolized that the magic of the deceased had finished.

8. The [email protected] father was a freemason. It's a well known fact. There is also a picture of Winston Churchill at a druid ceremony. 

9. I believe in all the years of the many [email protected] Christmas speaches there has never been a clear gospel message or any indication of Jesus' divinity or atonement for sin. Only that he was an example.

10. I noticed some of the speakers at the funeral being woman Ministers. One lady was from churches together which is ecumenical. 

11. The [email protected] was a false Christian who was part of a huge network with unchristian agendas against the majority of mankind. The world is literally Spellbound.

Again please don't shoot me down. 
Please listen to what I have to say. I'm not crazy and not stupid. I've been aware of these things since I became a Christian 20 years ago.


----------



## Imputatio (Sep 22, 2022)

@Barney if we could know for sure the evil goings-on behind the curtains, how would that change our lives in a practical sense?

I too believe there is more happening than people realize, but the minute details don’t really trickle down into my everyday life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barney (Sep 22, 2022)

@Imputatio 
I understand your point and it is valid.
There are always different opinions and different ways of looking at things.
The same could be said about everything. Do we only ever do something when we're sure it will change our lives for the better or make us more like our Lord Jesus?
Jerusalem blade I think said he tries to use his knowledge of this evil to open others eyes. I may not have represented him very well there. 
Personally, I think if more people knew more truths about those in power and the plans I believe they have for the world then more people would not have had [email protected] and held people like the [email protected] up as a figure of moral uprightness. 
Apparently the mortality rates around the world are going up and nobody seems to be talking about it. This is from official statistics and they aren't from [email protected]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barney (Sep 22, 2022)

I must add that I'm not saying anything in particular is causing these excess deaths that we are now seeing. God is in control.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 23, 2022)

Hello Liam, I don't know enough about the late Queen to comment, although I would want more evidence before affirming she was "a false Christian" – such as her own words denying the Biblical faith. I do not know that "chequered floors" are per se masonic, and the broken wand, I shall have to look into that.

I recall when I was a new believer some 50+ years ago, learning the Scriptures, and, hearing Martin Luther King Jr.'s speeches / sermons, while he spoke the "Christian language" there was no Gospel message, and I wondered how this could be. As I researched him and his teachings and background (education, seminaries, writings, etc), I saw that he was a classic liberal "Christian", and not a born-again one. A great civil rights leader, but not a believing disciple of Christ. His own confidant/best friend, Rev Ralph David Abernathy, in his book, _And the Walls came Tumbling Down_, gave the most devastating testimony as to King's character and conduct. We may not use inferences when it comes to assessing character and true or false faith.

When I talk to unbelievers of evil growing in these days, I refer to the Biblical testimony regarding such, and what is said to be coming, as well as their own unrighteousness, and need for the Saviour, lest they perish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barney (Sep 23, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Hello Liam, I don't know enough about the late Queen to comment, although I would want more evidence before affirming she was "a false Christian" – such as her own words denying the Biblical faith. I do not know that "chequered floors" are per se masonic, and the broken wand, I shall have to look into that.
> 
> I recall when I was a new believer some 50+ years ago, learning the Scriptures, and, hearing Martin Luther King Jr.'s speeches / sermons, while he spoke the "Christian language" there was no Gospel message, and I wondered how this could be. As I researched him and his teachings and background (education, seminaries, writings, etc), I saw that he was a classic liberal "Christian", and not a born-again one. A great civil rights leader, but not a believing disciple of Christ. His own confidant/best friend, Rev Ralph David Abernathy, in his book, _And the Walls came Tumbling Down_, gave the most devastating testimony as to King's character and conduct. We may not use inferences when it comes to assessing character and true or false faith.
> 
> When I talk to unbelievers of evil growing in these days, I refer to the Biblical testimony regarding such, and what is said to be coming, as well as their own unrighteousness, and need for the Saviour, lest they perish.


Hi Steve,
I do understand that saying you don't believe someone is a genuine Christian is a delicate subject. And I certainly don't intend to be uncharitable.
I would imagine Ministers and church leaders are often concerned whether members of the congregation have genuine faith. Surely we are permitted to wonder whether the monarch of a country is?
Yes please take a look at the wand. There is a guy on YouTube called Hugo Talks. He talks of Jesus and I would hope he's a Christian. He presents a clip of a masonic chapter of magicians describing the ritual at Houdini's funeral at which the same thing was done with a wand as it was at the [email protected]'s.
Also I encourage you to look at the video clips of the [email protected] taking part in a druid ceremony. It's very clear and is no secret. Think it was televized at the time.
Is Christianity compatible with freemasonry and druidism? Certainly not.
Is it a concern for the "head" of the church of England to be involved in masonic and druid ceremonies? I think so.
I know it's totally different but we arrive at some doctrines (or all) by looking at the full scope of scripture. E.g The Trinity, is this not the same when we look at things in the life of someone and then draw conclusions?


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 23, 2022)

Barney said:


> ...take a look at the wand. There is a guy on YouTube...



The English pageantry of breaking a staff to signify the end of one's power, whether political or otherwise, well-precedes Houdini and his ilk.

William Shakespeare c.1598: 

Me thought this staff, mine office badge in court,
Was broke in twain—by whom I have forgot,
But, as I think, it was by th' Cardinal—
And on the pieces of the broken wand
Were placed the heads of Edmund Duke of Somerset,
And William de la Pole, first duke of Suffolk.
This was my dream. What it doth bode God knows.

(Henry IV, Pt.2; 1.2.25-32)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Barney (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi Steve,
When I first became a Christian I first learnt of premillennialism mainly from the predominant YouTube videos and wasn't even aware of other eschatological views. 
I starting going to a charismatic full gospel church and spoke in tongues. Then I learned of the Reformed faith and became cessationist and Reformed. Regarding eschatology I'm kind of on the fence but leaning towards Amill. But I have to admit that believing that there is an ages old Satanic inspired plan for the world confuses me a little. I mean seeing that we're moving toward a cashless society, developments in microchipping, globalism and I think possibly a one world government of some sort. Organizations like W.E.F and W.H.O seem all powerful now. 
How do these things relate to parts of revelation such as the mark of the beast and not being able to buy or sell? Because it's seems more than a coincidence. I wonder whether many postmills and ammills wonder about these things?


----------



## EvanVK (Sep 23, 2022)

As bad as things are now, I wonder how that compares to the conditions under the influence of the papacy at the height of its power?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barney (Sep 23, 2022)

@Phil D. 
Fair point. But couple the wand ritual together with..

1. The [email protected] father was a freemason, her cousin I think is head of freemasonry in uk. Her husband was one. All common knowledge.

2. Every freemason hall has a chequered floor. It's essential. It's not a choice. It represents dualism. Do you know many churches with chequered floors?

3. The [email protected] took part in an important druid ceremony.

4. She only ever painted Jesus as a good example.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Sep 23, 2022)

Barney said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thanks. Yes. I'll add to that Ephesians 5:11
> I think that applies?
> I take no delight when anyone dies and I do have compassion. That said, I don't believe the [email protected] was a born again Christian. Do you know if this has been talked about on PB previously? Before I get hammered or thrown off for being a nutter and disrespectful, hear what I have to say because if a Christian has grave concerns about evil then they should not be dismissed. I think a few bullet points may help because I'm not the quickest typer:
> ...



I would urge you not to involve yourself in speculations of this nature - there is certainly enough evil in the world to be combatted without getting involved with these sorts of claims. As Christians, we are called to be sober, after all.

Certainly I disagree with woman ministers, and indeed would disagree with a great deal that happens in the modern Anglican church. But (without getting into it point by point) some of what is written above is off base and I would not draw conclusions from "You Tube" videos. The wand, for example, has nothing to do with magic, it is the Lord Chamberlain's "Wand of Office". To quote from a media article in the interest of time: "Its breaking by the Lord Chamberlain, Lord Andrew Parker, symbolises the end of the Queen’s sovereignty. The tradition dates back centuries: the wand was a tool formerly used by the Lord Chamberlain to admonish people in the monarch’s court. He would tap them if they were too rowdy or disrespectful. The symbolic moment of its breaking marks the end of the Queen's sovereign status, as she is lowered into the ground."

As a reformed Christian (and I am certainly not within the Church of England), I would obviously like to see the Church of England be reformed to Biblical principles in myriad ways, including, no doubt, ways that would be manifest on grand Royal and State occasions. But I don't think people should get carried away and veer into unsubstantiated conjecture.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Osnah (Sep 23, 2022)

Barney said:


> @Jack K & @C4MERON
> Apologies to Jack if he wasn't annoyed at me bringing the subject up. I thought he was but maybe that's paranoia.
> I do recognize the dangers of being drawn in to anything of the world too much. The same can be said of many things such as football, baseball ect.
> Do any of you read anything that isn't the Bible or Christian books or watch or listen to anything that isn't Christian?
> My point being is what is sinful about researching how the enemy of our Great God and our soul is working out his agendas through those in power when many Christians spend a fair amount of time doing non Christian "things"?


Maybe I misunderstand you here. My apologies if so. However, to ask if anyone on PB reads anything that isn't Christian seems to imply that we are unaware of what is happening in our world and culture altogether. If that is what you are getting at then I would say that simply isn't true. 

The PB has some of the most well-read and highly thoughtful minds (in my opinion) around. Many on this board today and in years past have read numerous books on philosophy, mythology, religion, etc. to better understand and reinforce their Christian worldview. There are some people here that read classical literature, sci-fi, history, etc. just for fun. I would argue that most on PB are critical thinkers. One only needs to browse past threads to see that the PB has some very thoughtful and well-articulated people.

It's not that the PB dismisses the arguments that you are making. I would say that most agree to some point that there are certain powers in this world that are spiritual in nature. I personally use caution with trying to make everything that I see on the Internet and in real life into something that it may not be. For example, I can see what you are saying about the checkered floors, but who is to say that having checkered floors always implies the occult or something sinister? While it may very well be true that the floors were designed with that in mind, the other side of this argument is that the world can take that idea and go overboard with it. Before you know it, well meaning people are obsessed with reading something into everything that they see. The tendency today is that instead of reading the Word of God and studying it, people are much more fascinated with 'secret societies' and/or 'conspiracies'.

I was at my barber this week. He and his wife claim that they are Christians. They say that the things going on in this world are all in God's timing. At the same time, they spent 90% of the conversation with me about 'conspiracy theories'. They were making claims that the world is flat and that there are tunnels under the ocean that someone is blowing up in order to cause earthquakes, along with several other crazy stories. They even mentioned that the 'queen has been dead for 4 years'. My point in bringing this up is that I tried to get them to focus on what really matters (the Gospel). Sadly, I know that they will just go back to reading 'tea leaves' and allowing the news cycle to consume them. This I believe is why there hasn't been as much of a response to this thread as maybe you wanted. Most on PB see value in what you are saying, yet we try to stay balanced in our approach to the things that matter most.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Phil D. (Sep 23, 2022)

Barney said:


> Do you know many churches with chequered floors?



When my wife and I visited Europe a few years ago, yes, we did see quite a few very old churches with checkered floors.


----------



## Barney (Sep 23, 2022)

@Jie-Huli 
I appreciate some points you make.
There will always be different beliefs even among Christians.
I know you urge me but I would also urge you not to believe everything that has been presented to you by history and the mainstream media.
Yes there is nutty stuff and theories everywhere but there is also truth. The Bible says not to trust in man and yet in my experience most Christians believe that what the media says is mostly truth. And that the government has their best interests at heart. Unfortunately there is so much misinformation amongst the truth online that people don't have any faith in any of it. 
I believe the governments and media are part of an antichrist beast system (but I'm not necessarily premillennialist). How can it be anything else when all things Christian are gradually banished and all things that are against God's order and direction are increasingly promoted and encouraged? I couldn't quite believe it when abortion was overturned. Of course I was glad.
Having said all this I do think everything is under God's sovereignty and He will allow what He will allow all for His own Glory.
It seems to me that God allows Satan to keep trying to attack things of God with his plans, schemes, influences, right up till Jesus returns and Satan is finally cast into the lake of fire. As what happened before the flood and the tower of babel.


----------



## Barney (Sep 23, 2022)

I just wonder if it's God honouring for us as Christians to be paying homage to a Queen who has been monarch over a period that has seen so much increase in sin during her reign...

It’s Official: Queen Elizabeth II Signs Gay Marriage Bill Into Law in England and Wales​Billy Hallowell
July 17, 2013
LONDON (TheBlaze/AP) -- With little fanfare or controversy, Britain announced Wednesday that Queen Elizabeth II had signed into law a bill legalizing same-sex marriages in England and Wales. France has also legalized gay marriages, but only after a series of gigantic protests attracting families from the traditional heartland that revealed a deeply split society.
Official word that the queen had approved the bill drew cheers in the usually sedate House of Commons.
"This is a historic moment that will resonate in many people's lives," Equalities Minister Maria Miller said in a statement. "I am proud that we have made it happen and I look forward to the first same sex wedding by next summer."


----------



## Barney (Sep 23, 2022)

This is not a witch hunt by any means. Rather a bringing to light extremely important failures in the life of a head of state/monarch who took on the title of head of the church of England.
The Queen signed countless unchristian law changes including legalizing abortion.
How can a Christian hold her up as a good example of the Christian faith and talk about how her faith was important to her?
John Bunyan, John Huss, and any of the English puritans are worthy examples of great Christian examples.
Christians the world over don't really consider who and what leaders of government and state are and do, but are drawn along by others and the media. The queen has certainly been idol worshipped. People stood for days to look at a coffin. Martin Luther would have his hammer and nails out...









Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth’s abortion regime | The Bridgehead


By Jonathon Van Maren As another grandiose celebration of her ninetieth birthday approaches, the serene face of Queen Elizabeth II is again clogging news sites and social media feeds. All these years after her 1953 coronation, she still seems to be somehow above the fray. Her perpetual...




thebridgehead.ca













The Queen's turned 90 and here's all the LGBT laws she signed


Today, Queen Elizabeth II turns 90 and to mark the occasion, PinkNews have taken a look at how LGBT laws have changed since she took the throne.




www.pinknews.co.uk


----------



## Jie-Huli (Sep 23, 2022)

The problems in the UK today (as in many countries) are myriad. The nation has experienced a tremendous moral and cultural decline since the end of World War II. I do not trust the mainstream media on most issues any more than I trust You Tube or random internet sites. The forces of immorality are rampant throughout the media, entertainment, politics, education and even the corporate world.

But I certainly don’t see the Royal family as the problem . . . Seems a very odd place to focus the blame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Sep 24, 2022)

Barney said:


> @Jack K
> Hello Jack,
> I agree with you absolutely that a Christian's main focus should be God and His Word.
> Do I sense annoyance?
> ...


Well, I didn't mean to be harsh. But it's possible that firm might be helpful.

I'm serious when I suggest a year off the internet with that time spent in the Bible instead. This assumes you currently are indeed spending more time online than reading or listening to Scripture, which only you would know for sure. But for most people who bring up the topics you are discussing, the ratio isn't even close. Most of them are spending vastly more time online, gobbling up the internet's words of uncertainty and worry, than they spend feeding on the Word of God.

Sure, doing research about the world can be a healthy pursuit. Hobbies that take you online are also fine. Many Christians spend a fair amount of time on these things, and I don't tell them to go read their Bible instead. But the particular topics you are bringing up are not like general research or hobbies:

These particular topics tend to come from sources that mix truth with lies, so that it becomes nearly impossible to tell one from the other even if you think you can.
These particular topics tend to be presented in ways that bring anxiety, discouragement, anger, or the feeling that no one but you and a few others understand what's really going on. Such feelings can become controlling, even addictive. They are not healthy states for Christians (or anyone) to remain in long term.
These particular topics are _spiritual_ topics. This makes them very different from following a football team or even keeping up with traditional politics. When you're researching spiritual things, you need to do so with great spiritual discernment lest you get caught up in worry over the devil's feints while he's actually throwing punches at you some other way.
This is why I ask _you_, in particular, if you are spending time in the Bible. If you are researching these sorts of things, you need the Bible first of all. You need the Bible's certainty and absolute truth, or you will go crazy with speculation. You need the Bible to ground you emotionally, so you don't get addicted to the feelings that accompany conspiracy news. And you need the Bible to show you where spiritual attack is most likely to come at you, so you don't get blindsided.

So, seriously, if you are still able to let it go, I urge you to take at least a full year away from any of this stuff. Spend that time in the Bible instead, listening to words that come straight from the Savior who loves you. You won't miss out on anything that matters, but will likely discover much.

Reactions: Like 8 | Edifying 3


----------



## Barney (Sep 24, 2022)

Hello Jack,
Much of what you say is so true.
I am spending time reading God's word and in prayer.
I admit there have been times when I haven't. I may very well spend some time away from interest. I do use it for work at times but yes I may leave non essentials alone for a while. I'll need to think. But, I don't spend great amounts of time looking at these things and I leave them be for long periods say weeks and months.

I still believe and am convinced by many things I've learnt nevertheless.
Unfortunately I think, people hear people like yourself and go to another extreme and completely switch off and conclude it's all untrue.
Satan is still alive and active.
I know that whatever is going to happen whether it be good or bad, God is still sovereign and in control.
I'm guessing the majority of the world population is totally unaware that there is a group of people who are driving the world towards certain agendas.
Much of what the governments tell us through the media is all part of a deception to further these agendas and plans.
Let's take just one small part of covid as an example.There was only ever one narrative. Doctors the world over were successfully curing it with re purposed medications but they were censored and attacked. All discussion and debate was swept aside. The W.H.O was is control.
Here in the U.K the BBC news said ivermectin was for horses and was dangerous. Yes it's used for horses but It's also been prescribed for human use for decades and is safe.
My wife and I used it effectively for ourselves when we had covid. There is one particular website that has a long list of re purposed medications that are affective against Covid and it has all the evidence based clinical trials that has proved their efficacy readily available.
So they convinced most people to take experimental vaccines that didn't go through the same safety tests that vaccine should go through to be considered safe. Normally it's many years. Here's a quote from business insider:

"In the US, vaccine development undergoes a specific set of steps that includes exploratory phases, pre-clinical trials, new drug application, four phases of vaccine trials, and thorough vetting from the US Centers of Disease Control and Prevention and the Food and Drug Administration.

All of that combined could take multiple years, and even then, it might not be as effective as hoped"

Apart from the risks of these vaccines, countless people died unnecessarily when there are many effective treatments for covid.

And now since the vaccinations started there are apparently excess deaths being recorded in many countries and nobody knows why.

Some seem to suggest the lock downs could be the cause but I don't think so.
In all honesty do you think there is nothing sinister going on in all of this?


----------



## Jack K (Sep 24, 2022)

Barney said:


> In all honesty do you think there is nothing sinister going on in all of this?


Of course, there are always sinister things going on. This even includes, sometimes, events where "the kings of the earth set themselves, and the rulers take counsel together, against the Lord and his anointed" (Psalm 2:2). So, actual conspiracies, or at least evil alliances.

But the Bible does not merely confirm there will be evil alliances and leave us to ponder them. Most importantly, it directs us how to respond: Blessed are those who take refuge in the Son (Psalm 2:12). So we need to ask ourselves if perhaps we are taking our cues from those who would alarm us and then point us to something like, to use your example, a certain medication. Whether or not that medication works, it is not the Son who "shall break them with a rod of iron" (Psalm 2:9).

If whatever we are reading raises a spiritual threat and then does not point us to Christ, it is a false teacher (even if many of its claims might turn out to be true) because it is pointing us away from our true hope. If we are researching spiritual conspiracies, we need to listen to voices that relentlessly point us to Christ. And we need to realize that the most dangerous battle is not against flesh and blood but against the temptation of our souls, and that this battle is fought by faith in the Christ of the gospel, through the proclamation of that gospel, and by prayer (Ephesians 6:10-20).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Physeter (Sep 24, 2022)

I have taken my time to read through this thread and here are my thoughts on topics like these: My rule of thumb, does the subject matter turn my eyes toward God? Does it make me spend my time in God's word and prayer? These are good things. Now let's look at the flip side: Does it cause me a lot of worry and anger and does it turn my thoughts to negative things? Does it keep me up at night? Does it take up a lot of my time? I find that many of these topics that fall under Conspiracy Theories fall under what I have described under the 'Flip Side'. They tend to pull my thoughts off of God and his Word. I won't engage myself in them. I don't have any interest in them because I don't find them edifying. These theories are not for me.

I also do use the Occam's Razor. The simplest explanation is probably the one that is true. If it gets very involved it likely is not true. God in His Word does give very straightforward answers. He is not a God of confusion. He does say that this world has fallen into sin, but it is not as complex as these theories put forth.

Here is my motto I go by in choosing material to read and ponder: 
_Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things_. - Philippians 4:8

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rome2Geneva (Sep 24, 2022)

Barney said:


> @Phil D.
> Fair point. But couple the wand ritual together with..
> 
> 1. The [email protected] father was a freemason, her cousin I think is head of freemasonry in uk. Her husband was one. All common knowledge.
> ...


Your second point isn't true. Chequered floors are found in many lodges but it isn't essential.


----------



## Barney (Sep 24, 2022)

Jack,
Amen.
I guess one of my main concerns is how trusting of man (in the form of W.H.O, governments, prime ministers, presidents, doctors, ect) so many Christians have been over the covid and vaccines episode. Maybe vaccines took the place of trust in God and became a saviour.


*Psalms 118:8* - It is better to trust in the LORD than to put confidence in man.

*Micah 7:5* - Trust ye not in a friend, put ye not confidence in a guide: keep the doors of thy mouth from her that lieth in thy bosom.

*Jeremiah 17:5* - Thus saith the LORD; Cursed be the man that trusteth in man, and maketh flesh his arm, and whose heart departeth from the LORD.

*Psalms 118:9* - It is better to trust in the LORD than to put confidence in princes.

I don't think the Church should have bowed the way it did to the authority of the government. Thankfully we found a local church where the minister only closed church initially and stood on the corner of the street preaching while it was closed.
He carried on with preaching and opened the church up against the governments instructions.
I think worshipping God should come before the government. If a Christian wants to risk catching a virus to stand in the congregation of God he should be able to.


----------



## Barney (Sep 24, 2022)

@Rome2Geneva 
Are you sure?
I read one source that said it wasn't a choice and a lodge should have one. Freemasonry believes in dualism and the floors represent that.





__





The Checkered Flooring | Freemason Information


The mosaic pavement of the lodge is discussed in the lecture of the first degree. This is commonly described as the checkered carpet which covers the floor of the lodge. The lecture says that the mosaic pavement "is a representation of the ground floor of King Solomon’s Temple" and is...




freemasoninformation.com


----------



## Rome2Geneva (Sep 24, 2022)

Barney said:


> @Rome2Geneva
> Are you sure?
> I read one source that said it wasn't a choice and a lodge should have one. Freemasonry believes in dualism and the floors represent that.
> 
> ...


Yes. I'm sure.


----------



## RaderSDG00 (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned yet the EU parliament building in Strasbourg (of all places!) that was designed after a famous medieval painting of the tower of babel... Or their several statues they have around of a woman riding a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 24, 2022)

Let's give this a rest at least for the Lord's Day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 26, 2022)

Moderating. Thread reopened but with this proviso. After some good advice it would be a reversal to pile on further conspiracy theories. While we have not be ogres about it, PB is generally not the place for pursuing such things.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barney (Sep 26, 2022)

@NaphtaliPress 
Ok I understand. Maybe it would be a good thing to have some guidelines (if there aren't any already).
But, the problem is, the term conspiracy theory is difficult to define because there is a lot of facts that are properly documented, common knowledge, or there for anyone to confirm and so it can't be denied. Eg the Queen's druid ceremony and signing laws for gay marriage. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to bring things up again, but a bit of clarity is needed. Maybe policy. Policing what is discussed on PB can become about the staffs personal views too. Personally I have concerns that as Christians we bury our head in the sand, turn a blind eye, to wickedness perpetrated against God's creation. We in effect can become like the three monkeys of see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil fame. Nevertheless, I appreciate you opening it up again. Blessings


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 26, 2022)

In this instance you are just going to have to rest satisfied with the moderator's "this is nuts"-dar. If someone disagrees, they can appeal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

